# Newbie



## junior (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

just joined this forum and busy reading all the posts and threads.

I've just started training a couple months ago and really liking it, trying to lose a bit of weight and tone up a bit.

I am 39, 5 foot 8 and weigh 14 stone 4 .so could do with losing man boobs and beer belly.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome :welcome:


----------



## Pedro! (Mar 6, 2008)

hi mate im new too, welcome


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude :welcome:

good to have another old git around...:becky:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi thar.Welcome.


----------



## junior (Jan 12, 2008)

When i was in my teens i used to to go to gym 3-4 times a week and also did fair bit cardio with the jogging and did abit boxing kickboxing but let all that slip but would like to do a bit of that again.

junior


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

junior25 said:


> When i was in my teens i used to to go to gym 3-4 times a week and also did fair bit cardio with the jogging and did abit boxing kickboxing but let all that slip but would like to do a bit of that again.
> 
> junior


Then get back on the ladder.But remeber.Small moves.Don't expect too much of yourself.And don't loose heart if don't look like Jay Cutler after 3 weeks.It's a long journey.Joining a boxing/kickboxing gym will help shed the pounds and is a little bit more interesting than the hum drum of gym cardio.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...you've come to the right place...:clap2:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Welcome to the board, make sure you do some cardio as well as the weights you'll shape up much faster.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcome: aboard


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome, all the best


----------



## junior (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks guys for the welcome much appreciated.

junior


----------

